# Doing large renovation project 100k - problems!!



## elainem (24 Jan 2016)

Doing a large renovation project on an old 1960s house - 1600 sq feet - replacing terrible plumbing and electrics (previous owner) new insulation- some cavity wall insulation and some internal insulated plasterboard, two new bathrooms and kitchen. 

However, came across a problem. Irish Water said there is a leak in the house - I think it may be the cistern which is constantly running or the tank that seems to be constantly filling - however they wanted to test the mains to the house, but we couldn't find the value to turn off the water in the house. The kitchen used to be i(previous owners) n the front of the house and now it's an extension in the back, but the previous owners covered up in concrete and also behind plasterboard, all of the pipes, so we can't find the mains value to turn of the supply to test the water. My plumber said we might have to dig five feet deep to find the mains!! I know where the water meter is outside. My engineer is saying a leak could mean serious subsidence! There isn't any subsidence visible currently.  I'm trying to stay calm. My question: how do I find where the mains water supply comes in if I can't find the value to turn off the water - we are opening up some of the plasterboard tomorrow - I'm getting the place entirely replumbed anyway - all new piping - will they be able to discover where the mains comes in when they do this - my plumber didn't seem very hopeful about this? Would really welcome any comments/advice.


----------



## Guns N Roses (24 Jan 2016)

elainem said:


> I think it may be the cistern which is constantly running or the tank that seems to be constantly filling - this?



Which tank are you referring to? Do you mean the cold water tank which is usually in the attic?

Also which cistern are you referring to? Do you mean the hot water cylinder in the hot press?


----------



## noproblem (24 Jan 2016)

You should first follow the mains water pipe into the house to find where the feed starts. I'm fairly certain there are companies out there who use water detectors ( think it's infra red) to locate leaks. Water diviners are another source and might detect the leak. That's all the help I can offer you other than digging all over the place. I'd try the diviner first, it will be the cheapest option. Good luck.


----------



## elainem (24 Jan 2016)

Hi! Guns and Roses - thanks for your reply. It's the cistern in the toilet that's constantly running, and the tank in the attic that seems to be constantly filling.

Noproblem - re the water mains - I'm presuming it comes in from the water meter but I don't know. I haven't much faith in leak detection companies. My aunt's house had a leak under the floor and the damp course was being breached - a very well known leak detection company came out with a charge of e500 but couldn't find the leak. About 3 months later the tiles were affected by the leak and became discoloured - we lifted the tiles and discovered a pipe that had never been soldered and had probably been leaking for the 13 years that the plumbing was in the house - so I'm more inclined towards water diviners after that experience!!


----------



## Branz (24 Jan 2016)

try and find a similar house that has not been so "previous owner"ed as your one


----------



## elainem (24 Jan 2016)

Hi! Branz, I wish I could - but I have the house for eight years - but the plumbing is no longer working and the electrics need to be done urgently. I don't want to sell the house as I really like it, but am worried about what else I will find once I go digging, or the builder does.


----------



## Branz (24 Jan 2016)

I think you misunderstood my post so lets try again:
Given that is a 1960's Council House are there not some similar houses that have not been renovated so you might find the original layout of those houses.
Is it semi D, terraced etc or what?


----------



## elainem (24 Jan 2016)

Hi! Branz, it was originally end terrace - now it's terraced as original owners built on. The kitchen's were originally in the front of the houses - but everyone - at least in the 20 houses along the terrace have changed the kitchen to the back of the house.


----------



## mercman (24 Jan 2016)

The main valve for houses built in the 60s used to be in the front of the property. If a search is done at the front of the property, you might be lucky.


----------



## Guns N Roses (25 Jan 2016)

elainem said:


> Hi! Guns and Roses - thanks for your reply. It's the cistern in the toilet that's constantly running, and the tank in the attic that seems to be constantly filling.



Well there's your problem. Fix or shut off the cistern. Go back and check your meter. Assuming every other sanitary fitting is turned off if the dial on the meter is not turning, then problem solved. If it's still turning then there must be another leak. 

Don't waste your time or spend any money trying to find the mains until you rule out all the obvious leaks first.


----------



## cremeegg (25 Jan 2016)

A leaking cistern in a toilet is a small job to replace.

If your valve has been concreted over, and you are replumbing the house just take in a new line from the mains and put a new valve on that. Isolate the old line and forget it.


----------



## TRS30 (17 Feb 2016)

I got a letter from Irish Water saying I had a leak due to high usage level. The cistern on three toilets are leaking into the back of the bowl due to faulty stop cocks in the cistern themselves. Replaced all three (€12 each) and usage has dropped drastically.


----------



## quadrangle (4 Mar 2016)

Save yourself the hassle and just run a new pipe in from the water meter to a suitable location in the house and plumb from there. 

You are renovating the house anyway.


----------

